# Se puede cargar una bateria de gel con fuente de pc?



## juanfilas (Ene 18, 2010)

Buenos dias a todos, tengo la siguiente duda, tengo una bateria de gel de 12v 7 a/h que la uso con un equipito de audio portatil, la duda que tengo es se puede recarga la bateria con una fuente de pc? la fuente entrega 10a en 12v, otra duda que tengo es que la fuente no tiene corte, asi que que pasa si la dejo enchufada toda la noche? suponiendo que no se puede, como es la forma mas facil de cargarla? 

desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda

Juan


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 18, 2010)

Te recomiendo este circuito, es facil de construir, y mantiene la bateria cargada sin dañarla.
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 19, 2010)

muchas gracias por el circuito, tenes idea si alguien lo ha armado o si esta probado? otra cosa en caso de estar conectado  a la red electrica que amperaje soporta el circuito, creo que dice 1 ampere pero no estoy seguro, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 19, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> muchas gracias por el circuito, tenes idea si alguien lo ha armado o si esta probado? otra cosa en caso de estar conectado  a la red electrica que amperaje soporta el circuito, creo que dice 1 ampere pero no estoy seguro, desde ya muchas gracias.


Yo lo he armado, es mas tengo funcionando dos en este momento, uno para el teléfono inalámbrico, y otro para el cable módem, hace mas de dos años y están a la perfección, y las baterías siempre cargadas, y lo máximo es un amperio.
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 20, 2010)

buenisimo cejas, hoy mismo empiezo con el circuito, el 7805 no tiene que ser un 7815? el 7812 es solo para regular la salida no? igual que el led de la salida, si no lo pongo no creo que influya en algo. desde ya gracias por la respuesta


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 20, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> buenisimo cejas, hoy mismo empiezo con el circuito, el 7805 no tiene que ser un 7815? el 7812 es solo para regular la salida no? igual que el led de la salida, si no lo pongo no creo que influya en algo. desde ya gracias por la respuesta


Hola, tiene que ser *7805* (5v) + 9.1 del zener suma 14.1, menos la caida del diodo 1N40004 da 13.5, el voltaje ideal para mantener cargada tu bateria a flote.
El regulador 7812 y el led lo puedes, igual funciona sin ellos perfectamente.
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 20, 2010)

ok gracias, ahora me queda claro, muchisimas gracias


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 6, 2011)

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola, tiene que ser *7805* (5v) + 9.1 del zener suma 14.1, menos la caida del diodo 1N40004 da 13.5, el voltaje ideal para mantener cargada tu bateria a flote.
> El regulador 7812 y el led lo puedes, igual funciona sin ellos perfectamente.
> Saludos



entonces el fusible de 1A, el 7812, la resistencia y el led no hacen falta para cargar la bateria??


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 6, 2011)

El circuito no tiene nada que ver con el título, le están dando 13,5 V a la batería a partir de un tensión mayor, no los 12 V de una fuente ATX de PC.

Para eso más sencillo, circuito de LM317 datasheet


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 25, 2011)

cejas99 dijo:


> Te recomiendo este circuito, es facil de construir, y mantiene la bateria cargada sin dañarla.
> http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm



Si utilizo ese circuito para cargar mi bateria de gel de 12v 7A ... cuanto tiempo tardaria en quedar bien cargada:.... ¿¿¿???


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 26, 2011)

12 hs con cualquier circuito limitado a 14,2 V y 700 mA como el del datasheet del LM317 que usa 1 transistor NPN que bien puede ser el 2N2222.

Ese circuito es una suerte de UPS ¿Necesitas usar la batería mientras la cargas?


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

No no... la estaria cargando sin uso alguno..! es para un amplificador portatil,cuando lo deje de usar lo pongo a cargar...   

Un cargador de estas caracteristicas serviria para la bateria ?? ...

*Input: 100mA 230VAC 50-60Hz Cl.II
Output: 13 – 14.9VDC max. 650mA*


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 26, 2011)

Si, agregale un diodo para bajar de 14,9 V a 14,2 V.


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

Ok..! Menos mal que me dijiste a tiempo ... jaja... y cuanto tiempo tendre que dejarla cargando??Ay un calculo para saver eso no??


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 26, 2011)

Depende de cuan descargada estaba, 12 hs máximo.
Esta lista cuando la corriente de carga es 70 mA, pero para no esperar tanto a los 100 mA ya podes sacarla.


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

ok!...muchas gracias por tu tiempo...!!


----------



## mmojc (Jul 17, 2012)

Estimados Pregunta!, perdon por reviivr el tema, pero a este circuito puedo meterlo despues del 7812 a un circuito que tengo hecho con un 7805 para un circuito de alarma? va a recalentar mucho?, le tengo que poner un disipador? porq el circuito original entra con 9 vts gracias!


----------

